# What feature do you find most attractive/eye catching?



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Not looking for any fetishes here lol. Just curious as to what the first thing you notice on a person is. Some of you may have already noticed in the "What do you look like?" thread, that I always look at a persons eyes first. Whether it's in real life or over the internet. I think all eyes are lovely in their own way, not matter the shape, or color. Because they're the first thing my eyes are drawn to when I see somebody, I have made a lot of awkward eye contact throughout my life lol.

Anyways, feel free to share what feature you notice first on a person. You can be as vague or specific as you like~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 29, 2016)

I like their feet


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I like their feet



y tho


y u do dis


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 29, 2016)

i always notice the middle finger first; it's what they flash at me every time i see them


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 29, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> i always notice the middle finger first; it's what they flash at me every time i see them



Rip. 


I do notice people's hands when I meet them


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 29, 2016)

Nose. It's the center of their face I'm just drawn to it. And I don't like making eye contact u_u


----------



## Trystin (Nov 29, 2016)

Eyes and jawlines


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2016)

I look at their face, not exactly their eyes or mouth, just the whole face :y


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2016)

Lips, shoes, and noses are usually what I seem to notice first.


----------



## vel (Nov 30, 2016)

Eyes and jawline. Nose also, but other than that I don't pay attention to much.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 30, 2016)

Their smile, and their pretty eyes, and for some people, their hair. Though I find freckles so attractive.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 30, 2016)

Eyesbrows tbh


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 30, 2016)

eyes
then smile
cheeks
lips
nose
then hair


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 30, 2016)

This is probably going to sound cheesy, but I always notice someone's eyes first if I like them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2016)

Definitely their eyes first.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2016)

I guess the feature I first notice is face shape/jawline, smile, and eyebrows.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 30, 2016)

face and muscles


----------



## hamster (Nov 30, 2016)

eyes, jawlines & body i guess. i don't really care about hair but sometimes it can make them more attractive
personality too, like i remember having online friends that didn't show their faces but i ended up having a crush on them


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2016)

eyes or nose. i think eyes are just so pretty idk.


----------



## Claude (Nov 30, 2016)

Definitely mouth. The whole thing. Lips, teeth, and the way their mouth moves. I look at people's mouths instead of their eyes.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 30, 2016)

Lips, then eyes.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2016)

i like hair :3
WHOA, WHO SAID THAT!?!


----------



## tumut (Nov 30, 2016)

if im checkin out a dude I look at his face first then body/figure and then a$$ and if it's a gurl then I just look at face/hair and outfit


----------



## Corrie (Nov 30, 2016)

I notice their hair first. Second is eyes. It's a close call for me but I definitely pay attention to hair more for some reason.


----------



## Draoii (Nov 30, 2016)

hair mostly
but if they have piercings / tattoos <3


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 30, 2016)

Teeth! It's my only shallow point when it comes to judging people by their looks. 

If someone has meth-mouth, or it's obvious that they don't take care of their teeth, I just can't.


----------



## Crash (Nov 30, 2016)

hair. i take obsessively good care of mine but it never looks good imo, so i'm always envying other people's hair.


----------



## Piezahummy (Nov 30, 2016)

eyes . then hair . Eyes are the most important thing for me . I love green eyes <3


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 30, 2016)

eyes & jawline for both genders lol but i always look at guys arms bc of veins (yikes!!!!)
also teeth bc i love smiley ppl which is like the total opposite of me bc i have a resting ***** face


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 30, 2016)

I think hair is what initially attracts me to a lot of people. If they have a good hair style it can frame their entire face perfectly and it draws me in more. That's kind of what happened with the guy I like right now lmao. :')


----------



## helloxcutiee (Nov 30, 2016)

Their smile


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 30, 2016)

I actually like nice voices a lot lol.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 30, 2016)

For me it's their smile and their eyes. But most of all if they have a beautiful, kind personality <3


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Hair


----------



## wassop (Nov 30, 2016)

i think their smile , i love seeing a bright smile


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 30, 2016)

Anything on the face, lips specifically. Especially when women wear a bright shade of lipstick, it's very eye-catching, but I find the face in general to be the most physically attracting part of someone.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2016)

...good hair...


----------



## Mura (Dec 1, 2016)

i try not to look at people; sorry mom.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

For girls, eyesand eyebrows. For men, muscles. I'm always comparing my muscles to other dudes


----------



## ams (Dec 1, 2016)

My eyes go straight to the butt


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

I like looking at the ground tbh


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2016)

I look at either their hair or their mouth/lips first. The hair is just a glance and I don't need to focus much on it afterwards but when it comes to lips I tend to focus on them more even as they're speaking and I've noticed that I don't really look anywhere else on their face but now that I'm aware that I do that I've been trying to look at their eyes
But the eyes are probably the last facial feature I'll notice just because I hate making eye contact. I only look at someone's eyes if they're far enough when they catch my attention or if I absolutely have to
I don't think there's a specific feature on people in general that I find attractive though


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2016)

I find my partners eyes and hands rlly attractive!


----------



## Leen (Dec 1, 2016)

Definitely their eyes and smile


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2016)

Hypothetical, eyes and nose.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 2, 2016)

Eyes and hair, probably.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 3, 2016)

EYEBALLS AND EYELASHES, and also like bones... like I love jaw bones and clavicles and wrist bones... I am a weirdo and I just love boney people. X.X


----------



## Soigne (Dec 3, 2016)

their jawline first


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 3, 2016)

The eyes, lips, and teeth.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 3, 2016)

Probably eyes. Generally I'm very unobservant and couldn't tell you what somebody looked like after first meeting them. But there's some people who have really striking eyes, whether it's colour or shape. I love eyes  it's the only thing I really like about myself actually


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 3, 2016)

Does being a cat count?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 3, 2016)

I definitely find eyes the most attractive feature on a face, but in terms of where my eyes are drawn to first when I look at someone, it's usually their nose. Noses kind of fascinate me in how varied and unique they are between people, and a lot of the time I compare other noses to mine because I personally hate my own nose lmao.


----------



## Solstice_3 (Dec 3, 2016)

I always notice tattoos first I love tattoos. I don't like making eye contact and I'm quite awkward but eyes and mouth/smile probably would stand out to me if I did happen to look up.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 3, 2016)

eyes and hair.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)

To me, the personality matters most. But, since you mean physical features, that would definitely be eyes.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 3, 2016)

I look at their eyes, then hair, and then face.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

I definitely have a thing for hands. A person's entire personality is in their hands (pun intended). Even if I'm not attracted to them in any way, I'd probably still be interested in what their hands were doing or how they looked.


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2016)

I've really been noticing hair lately lol. I think because this guy was into me but was balding and it bothered me I'm shallow, I know...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 5, 2016)

Scruff. I like the rugged look.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 5, 2016)

A big ass pointy nose


----------



## N a t (Dec 5, 2016)

I guess I didn't think of making their personality an option in the OP, although that didn't stop many of you from mentioning it! And while I personality is not something to be seen like an object, I believe that it is a type of feature or characteristic that you can see on someone from afar. Whether they're just talking or sitting on a bench somewhere. It kinda oozes out of their actions, words, etc... Kudos to those of you who took things outside of the box.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2016)

i tend to notice people's eyes first. when you look at a person face-to-face you often make eye contact so that's the first thing i notice, other than the nose. sometimes i even notice hair first.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 5, 2016)

Eyes and smile.


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hair.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 5, 2016)

Freckles, if they have 'em


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 5, 2016)

It's kinda more the person as a whole, but I care a lot about hair. ; v ;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 5, 2016)

I agree! I like to look at eyes too haha.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 6, 2016)

their hair. imo how your hair looks like tells me about how u actually care about your looks. afterall, hairstyles play a big part if how good you'd look. I'd also take notice of the blemishes or whatever if they have any. weird i know lol


----------



## N e s s (Dec 6, 2016)

Hairstyle and eyes. Bonus points if said person is fashionable. Knitted hats and sweaters? Thats a instant 1-up.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2016)

Definitely the nose first!


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2016)

Nothing in particular - I can't say eyes/hairstyle for everyone because I'll only notice it if it's cool. For everyone though it would be their actions? If I notice you taking care to be out of someones way it shows me that you have concern for that person's time and so on so forth. (mainly because I hate waiting for slow people and I appreciate if someone notices that they're slowing others down)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> Nose. It's the center of their face I'm just drawn to it. And I don't like making eye contact u_u



Yep, same with me. Sometimes I try to make eye contact but I end up looking at the middle of their eyebrows.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2016)

eyes, and well at times................BOOTY!!!


----------



## Irelia (Dec 7, 2016)

HAIR

- - - Post Merge - - -



nami26 said:


> eyes, and well at times................BOOTY!!!



bruh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Hahaha same!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 7, 2016)

hair <3

like if they're hair is awesome i'm like

can i take it


----------



## Zireael (Dec 7, 2016)

Actually yes, hair is also a huge factor! Also, hands are great too. Not sure why but I appreciate nice hands that are well-kept and with clean nails. It says a lot about hygiene which I think is important.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

Smiles and hair. If a guy has a good smile and that kinda tousled, shaggy hair I'm instantly like MM DADDY. 

kidding but not really


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> Actually yes, hair is also a huge factor! Also, hands are great too. Not sure why but I appreciate nice hands that are well-kept and with clean nails. It says a lot about hygiene which I think is important.



Definitely agree with you! I used to work as a cashier in high school and the first thing I noticed were the customer's hands when they handed me money, lol.

For me, a well groomed, clean looking person is always attractive. Secondary thing would probably be their smile or butt. Either or.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 8, 2016)

Physically? The general area of the face has the best features, so that, I suppose. Eyes, nose, lips, all that junk. I don't know if height is considered part of the features, but assuming it is, shorties are cute asf. And some other unlistable junk, bleh.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 8, 2016)

Hmmmm

The eyes and if they have a cute smile, I guess... and oh, their nails should be clean


----------



## Chicha (Dec 8, 2016)

Eyes are the first thing I notice, definitely. Hair as second and lips/smile as third.

Overall, I pay attention to personality. You could be the most attractive person ever but if your personality's ugly, forget it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2016)

Whether they like Tracer or not


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 10, 2016)

hair? eyes? smile? i eventually get pulled in by personality though


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 10, 2016)

Eyes!


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2016)

ugly nose ugly face so ye I notice the nose first


----------

